# ipad s'éteint tout seul



## VSL47300 (14 Février 2012)

Bonjour
j'ai un Ipad I, de 1ere génération, en 4.2.1 (8C148) jailbreaké.
depuis quelques temps, et essentiellement dans "mails" ou "ibooks", l'écran s'éteint tout seul et se rallume ensuite sur l'écran des icônes, je dois relancer l'application. Et cela ce produit maintenant de plus en plus souvent.
Merci beaucoup de votre aide, c'est vraiment très contraignant.
cordialement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h33 ----------

ah oui, et aussi, les textes de mes mails ne se téléchargent pas non plus, mais ça c'est depuis le début...


----------

